# Reflasking Kovachii



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

I was told that when reflasking Phrag kovachii it is very important that the TDS of the replating media is around 2,000 ppm and a pH of 6.5 top 7.

What is TDS? Is that the sugar load? if so how much sugar in the media?

I just got the flasks, so its kind of urgent as I need to reflask now.

Brett


----------



## Marc (May 23, 2011)

TDS = total disolved solids, it's another means of specifying the ammount of salts in a specific solution.

I don't know how this applies to flask media though.


----------



## s1214215 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks..

I will pass this to my friend doing my reflasking. I just got some flasks in the post today, and I thought that it was largely like most phrags to replate. Perhaps I was off a bit there.

Bret


----------



## John Boy (Jun 21, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodear!!! Any further information on you`re friends job?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 22, 2011)

2000 ppm?! That is extremely high, please check that is is correct. Mature orchids usually only get around 1/10 that strength...


----------



## Pete (Jun 22, 2011)

exactly. 2000ppm is not correct. also why would you reflask a flask you just got?


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe the agar is allready running on it's end? I've heard that there are people out there that replate every couple of weeks and they have succes with this method.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 22, 2011)

He's probable taking the mature seedlings out and replating procorms and ruts


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 22, 2011)

Aren't they supposed to be in flask for around 2 years? I ordered flask of Phrag. Wallisii from Troy and these have been in flask for 2 years..


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 22, 2011)

My friend flasked them into Caisson replate media which is supposed to be the same as P6668. He says he did not adjust the Ph and they are doing fine. I got them from Alfredo Manrique who was really helpful. They got a bit beaten up on the trip here, in part due to inadequate packing, but the plants seemed healthy all the same. 

We had to cut some damaged leaves, but of the 20 plants I got, it looks like 19 will live and are now putting out new leaves.

Brett

Brett


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck.


----------

